# Peter Stokkebye - English Oriental Supreme



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

I know, I'm being a P.S. review whore right now. PS was what really introduced me to the wonderful world of pipe tobacco so I figure I owe it to them by writing reviews (and to get myself a stylish icon  )

*Description*


> Tobacco selection: This classic blend brings together the finest mellow Georgian Virginias, Black Cavendish, Mexican Burleys and Cyprus Latakia, while evoking an exotic flair uniquely its own.
> Tobacco cut: Medium Cavendish and loose cut.
> Tobacco Flavor/Aroma: This distinctively non-aromatic blend produces an astonishing array of refined flavors ranging from mild to medium strength.


*In the tin:*
Smooth with a spicy finish. I enjoy the aroma of this one.

*In the pipe*
It packs well and lights hard and is hard to keep lit. It doesn't burn to the bottom of the bowl and I say that because the bit that is left is not pleasant on a re-light.

*The experience*
I found this one to give me the best experience in the morning. For some reason, the dryness and spiciness of it don't get to me like it does later in the day. In the morning it tastes like a well rounded English. In the afternoon its way too dry and way too Latakia-y for my tastes. The fact that it has to be constantly managed with a flame is annoying and I don't like the pile of dottle left in the bottom that is really nasty when re-lit.

What I found from the B&M I got this from is they also sold me 16 ounces of this blended with 20% PS Virginia Long Cut. The extra Virginia really improves this blend and makes it very, very close to Dunhill Standard (Formerly Standard Mild). The blend with the extra 20% Virginia is my normal all-day smoke (even though I have now stopped having a bowl at work). From what I understand, this blend represents what the now discontinued PS Imperial English was.


----------

